# Extend my stay after the second working holiday visa



## sina1308 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi Guys, 

I am desperately trying to extend my stay in australia but i dont know what to do. 
here is my situation: 
i came to australia on my first working holiday visa. 
after it expired i went home ( back to germany ) for 2 months. then i reentered australia on my second working holiday visa. this one is going to expire at the end of september this year. 
i do have a boyfriend who is an australian citizen and he is one of the reasons why i want to stay longer in australia. apart from that i have lots of friends here that i dont want to leave behind.
my plan was to apply for a tourist visa ( subclass 600 ) to stay in australia and during that time i wanted apply for the partner visa. i can't apply for the partner visa yet because it has not been quite one year that my partner and me are together. ( by the time my second working holiday visa runs out we have been together for 11 months) 
But now i have heard that it is very unusal for the tourist visa to be granted after your second working holiday visa because the immigration might think that i will work illegally. 

now my question is if there is any other way for me to stay or to make the tourist visa work ? 
how can i make my touirsit visa appear genuine ?
how can i convince the immigration that i won't work illegally and that im no risk for them ? 
or would it be possible for me to go home ( my partner stay in australia ) and then when we are together for a year i apply for the partner visa at home ? 
Also just in case the tourist visa might be an option for me, can i apply for it now ( i still got one month on my second working holiday visa ) or will that get rid of my second working holiday visa so that i would loose that month ?
should i better wait until my working holiday visa is closer to expire ? 

Any help would be very appreciated !


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Is there any way you can register your relationship? Then you could apply now instead. You'd have to do it soon, though.


----------



## sina1308 (Jul 31, 2013)

No i cant as we are living in WA. they don't have a realtionship register here ...
but thanks for your help anyway !


----------



## sina1308 (Jul 31, 2013)

Is there anything else i could do CollegeGirl ?


----------



## AndrewM (Mar 30, 2014)

*Defacto with only 11months so far...*

Hi Sina,

I am battling the same issue (however only been on my WHV for 1 year) now trying to go on a visitor visa for a few months.

Were you successful or would it be different if you had only been on a WHV for 1 year?

Thx.


----------

